# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  راهنمائی برای راه اندازی FCKeditor ?

## sasan_vm

سلام

این FCKeditor را چگونه راه اندازی کنم ؟
Assembly ان را نصب کردم یک object از ان روی فرم انداختم (FCKeditor1) پروژه رو اجرا میکنم صفحه زیر را نشان میدهد.

----------


## javad3151

باید شاخه fckeditro  را داخل root  برنامه ات کپی کنید

من با دات نت ازش استفاده کردم، خیلی عالیه. ضمنا خودش راهنمای کامل نصب رو داره 
http://wiki.fckeditor.net/Developer%...ration/ASP.Net

----------


## nazaninam

خیلی عالیه ولی خیلی کنده 2 ساعت طول میکشه رو وب بارگذاری شه...

----------


## Arian_61

*روش اضافه کردن و استفاده از FCKeditor در پروژه های دات نت*


*۱.اول باید مجموعه پکیج کدهای جاوااسکریپت این ادیتور رو از این لینک دریافت کنید و اون رو در فولدر پروژتون در یک فولدر به نامFCKeditor کپی کنید.*

*http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=75845*

*۲.بعدش مجموعه دات نت و dll  این ادیتور رو از این لینک بگیرید**http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=75348&package_id=137125*

*حالا باید اینdll رو به پروژه اضافه کنید.برای این کار بر روی add resource رفته و dll این ادیتور رو از مسیر /bin/release به پروزه اضافه کنید*

*۴.بر روی toolbox کلیک راست کنید و add tab رو کلیک کنید و یک نام مثلا FCK editor  به آن بدید. حالا روی تب FCK editor که الان در toolbox اضافه شده ، کلیک راست کنید و choose items… رو کلیک کنید و از مسیر فولدر bin  در پروژتون فایل dll ادیتور رو که اضافه کرده بودین انتخاب کنید حالا کنترل ادیتور رو درtoolbox دارید و با drag & drop  می تونید اونو به هر صفحه ای در پروژه یا وب سایتتون اضافه کنید.*

* ۵. وقتی کنترل  fckeditor رو به صفحتون اضافه کردید ، خصوصیت  Base path اون رو به صورت زیر تغییر بدین : ~FCKeditor*
*۶ . به سورس  صفحتون برید و در دستور  page  این کد رو اضافه کنید  :*

*"  ValidateRequest=  "false*
*۷. حالا پروژتون رو اجرا کنید و از یه ادیتور عالی لذت ببرید .*

----------


## سار

> سلام
> 
> این FCKeditor را چگونه راه اندازی کنم ؟
> Assembly ان را نصب کردم یک object از ان روی فرم انداختم (FCKeditor1) پروژه رو اجرا میکنم صفحه زیر را نشان میدهد.


این The page cannot be found چه ربطی به FCK داره؟!!!



> خیلی عالیه ولی خیلی کنده 2 ساعت طول میکشه رو وب بارگذاری شه...


من باهاش مشکل کندی نداشتم + اینکه میتونید از Toolbar های دیگش استفاده کنید و ابزار های غیر لازم رو حذف کنید که سرعتش هم بالاتر بره.

----------


## jasadeghi

دروود

برای رفع کندی FCKEditor علاوه بر استفاده از روش بالا می تونید از کمپرسور در سایتتون استفاده کنید که در سرعت ادیتور شما هم خیلی تاثیر گزار خواهد بود.

آدرس *اصل مهم - فشرده سازی صفحات وب در ASP.NET 2.0* 

علاوه بر اینکه فکر می کنم بهترین Editor در AJAX همین ادیتوره باشه.

پیروز باشید

----------


## sama01

امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شد باشه. این مشکل معمولا زمانی پیش میاد که کنترل این ادیتور، نمی‌تواند فایل‌های مربوطه را پیدا کند که با آدرس دهی مناسب، حل می‌شود.

من یک مشکل دیگر با این ادیتور دارم. آن هم مربوط به ارتباط آن با فایل‌های سرور است. مثل عکس و غیره.
در ابتدا، وقتی مثلا روی دکمه‌ی browse server در قسمت مثلا درج عکس کلیک می‌کردم، ارور می‌داد. بعد مجموعه‌ی fckfinder را دانلود کردم و فایل dll آن را نصب کردم. همه چیز خوب کار می‌کنه. هم فایل آپلود می‌شه و هم در شاخه‌ی تعریف شده، می‌توان نام فایل‌ها را مشاهده کرد. ولی وقتی آن را به صفحه اضافه می کنم، آدرس عکس را اشتباه وارد می‌کند.
امیدوارم صورت مساله روش نشده باشه.
اگر کسی می‌دونه مشکل کجاست ممنون می‌شم راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## cactuskhan

من هم با این  کنترل یه مشکلی دارم اونم اینکه کنترل فایل هاشو تو یه فولدری به نام uploadFiles ذخیره میکنه مشکل اینجاست که این  فولدر تو توی روت vitual directory میسازه !
یعنی نمیشه براش مشخص کرد که این فایل ها رو کجا بریزه ! 
توی help اون گفته توی web.config باید مسیر رو مشخص کنید که این کارو هم کردم ولی بازم اونجایی که خودش دوست داره فولدر رو میسازه !

----------


## Arian_61

> خیلی عالیه ولی خیلی کنده 2 ساعت طول میکشه رو وب بارگذاری شه...


 

امیدوارم این کمکت کنه

----------


## sama01

> من هم با این کنترل یه مشکلی دارم اونم اینکه کنترل فایل هاشو تو یه فولدری به نام uploadFiles ذخیره میکنه مشکل اینجاست که این فولدر تو توی روت vitual directory میسازه !
> یعنی نمیشه براش مشخص کرد که این فایل ها رو کجا بریزه ! 
> توی help اون گفته توی web.config باید مسیر رو مشخص کنید که این کارو هم کردم ولی بازم اونجایی که خودش دوست داره فولدر رو میسازه !


من این مشکل را ندارم. آپلود درست انجام می‌شه.
البته من در web.config این دو خط را اضافه کردم.
 <appSettings>
  <add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/fckeditor/"/>
    <add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="~/assets/" />
 </appSettings>
مشکل من اینه که آدرس عکس را این گونه می‌نویسه:
~/assets/image/myfile.jpg

 :خیلی عصبانی: کمک کنید.

----------


## ali643

منم همین مشکل رو دارم عکسها رو نشون نمی ده و لینک عکس ها رو به صورت زیر نشون می ده.

~/UserFiles/Image/6cdjzwm.jpg


کاره خاصی باید انجام داد؟



مرسی.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

دوستان متاسفانه من هم با این مشکل برخورد کردم.

دلیلش اینه که مسیر فیزیکی سرور ادغام نمیشه .....

حالا چیکار باید کرد....

----------


## ali643

من سرچ کردم اونایی که همین مشکل رو دارن هنوز به هیچ جوابی نرسیدن !!!!

----------


## ClaimAlireza

اساتید fck کار...
هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم.

بنیاد امور fck کاران خاص.

----------


## nazaninam

دوستان باید به این شکل عمل کنید :
1-پوشه FckEditor را به صورت کامل ( با تمامی محتویات داخلش ) داخل روت کپی کنید ! دقت کنید داخل روت اصلی یعنی Wwwroot
2- کنترل FckEditor را داخل ToolBox اضافه کنید و برای استفاده به داخل صحفه درگ نمایید .
3- پوشه UserFiles را داخل روت اصلی یعنی wwwroot ایجاد نمایید و پرمیشن Read , write ,Execute, Modify را به این پوشه بدهید 
کار تمومه !
برای آپلود هم کافیه پوشه FckEditor وUserFiles  را داخل روت وب سایتتون کپی نمایید و پرمیشن های لازم را به پوشه UserFiles بدهید

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> 1-پوشه FckEditor را به صورت کامل ( با تمامی محتویات داخلش ) داخل روت کپی کنید ! دقت کنید داخل روت اصلی یعنی Wwwroot
> 2- کنترل FckEditor را داخل ToolBox اضافه کنید و برای استفاده به داخل صحفه درگ نمایید .
> 3- پوشه UserFiles را داخل روت اصلی یعنی wwwroot ایجاد نمایید و پرمیشن Read , write ,Execute, Modify را به این پوشه بدهید 
> کار تمومه !
> برای آپلود هم کافیه پوشه FckEditor وUserFiles را داخل روت وب سایتتون کپی نمایید و پرمیشن های لازم را به پوشه UserFiles بدهید


دوست عزیز ما تمام این مراحل رو با موفقیت انجام دادیم و fck کاملا کار می کند.

ولی مشکل ما اینه که مثلا بعد از آپلود یه فایل مسیرش به صورت فوق(پست 11) ذخیره میشه و مسیر فیزیکی سرور با اون ادغام نمیشه.

بنابراین مثلا وقتی روی لینکی کلیک میشه که به فایلش ارجاء بشه آدرس به شکل زیر در address bar مرورگر قرار میگیره و قاعدتا نباید هم تصویر ویا فایل مورد نظر بازیابی بشه.


http://~UserFiles/file/filename.ext


خوب حالا اگر کسی متوجه منظور بنده شد یا علی...

با تشکر....

----------


## nazaninam

من چینین مشکلی ندارم !

----------


## ClaimAlireza

:خیلی عصبانی:  :کف کرده!:  :افسرده:  :ناراحت: 

حداقل غیر از من 2 نفر دیگه هم این مشکل رو دارن ...
حالا چیکار کنیم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

از ResolveUrl استفاده کن.

----------


## Arian_61

> منم همین مشکل رو دارم عکسها رو نشون نمی ده و لینک عکس ها رو به صورت زیر نشون می ده.
> 
> ~/UserFiles/Image/6cdjzwm.jpg
> 
> 
> کاره خاصی باید انجام داد؟
> 
> 
> 
> مرسی.


من فایل  dll  رو دست کاری کردم درست شده این مسیرو برو

1-قبل از استفاده باید حتما یه بار اجرا کنی(FCKeditor.Net_2.2.rar ) تا dll مجددا درست شه
2- بعد dll  تو شاخه  bin پروژه add کن 
3-fckeditor  رو تو شاخه پروژه کپی کن  (FCKeditor_2.4.3.zip (1.01 )و این کد رو به web.config اضافه کن

<appSettings>
<addkey="FCKeditor:BasePath"value="~/fckeditor/"/>
 (هر پوشه ای که دوست داری)<addkey="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath"value="~/Image"/>
</appSettings>

موفق باشی

----------


## sama01

> 1-قبل از استفاده باید حتما یه بار اجرا کنی(FCKeditor.Net_2.2.rar ) تا dll مجددا درست شه


اگر لطف کنید در این مورد بیشتر توضیح بدهید ممنون می‌شم. چه چیزی را اجرا کنیم و چگونه؟
ممنون.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> من فایل dll رو دست کاری کردم درست شده این مسیرو برو
> 
> 1-قبل از استفاده باید حتما یه بار اجرا کنی(FCKeditor.Net_2.2.rar ) تا dll مجددا درست شه
> 2- بعد dll تو شاخه bin پروژه add کن 
> 3-fckeditor رو تو شاخه پروژه کپی کن (FCKeditor_2.4.3.zip (1.01 )و این کد رو به web.config اضافه کن


مشکل من که حل نشد.

ببنید دوستان مشکل از اونجا ناشی میشه که مسیر سرور ادغام نمیشه.

اگر فایلی رو آپلود کنین بعد مسیر رو مستقیم تو addressBar بزنین (البته مسیر کامل رو) فایلو نشون میده و یا مثلا توی web.config مسیر رو فقط "~/UserFiles" خالی ندین ونام پروژه رو تو حالت local به اولش اضافه کنین مشکل حل میشه ولی این راه حل منطقی نیست.

خوب باتوجه به فرمایش جناب راد باید از ResolveUrl استفاده شه ...

مشکل من اینجاست که نمیدونم میشه یه جوری با استفاده از یه راهی این تابع رو توی web.config قرار داد، مثل html که برای قرار دادن کدهای C#‎ از تگ به خصوصی استفاده میشه.



با تشکر....

----------


## Arian_61

> اگر لطف کنید در این مورد بیشتر توضیح بدهید ممنون می‌شم. چه چیزی را اجرا کنیم و چگونه؟
> ممنون.


این فایل
FredCK.FCKeditorV2.sln
مجددا براتdll  می ساره تو شاخه bin

----------


## Arian_61

> مشکل من که حل نشد.
> 
> ببنید دوستان مشکل از اونجا ناشی میشه که مسیر سرور ادغام نمیشه.
> 
> اگر فایلی رو آپلود کنین بعد مسیر رو مستقیم تو addressBar بزنین (البته مسیر کامل رو) فایلو نشون میده و یا مثلا توی web.config مسیر رو فقط "~/UserFiles" خالی ندین ونام پروژه رو تو حالت local به اولش اضافه کنین مشکل حل میشه ولی این راه حل منطقی نیست.
> 
> خوب باتوجه به فرمایش جناب راد باید از ResolveUrl استفاده شه ...
> 
> مشکل من اینجاست که نمیدونم میشه یه جوری با استفاده از یه راهی این تابع رو توی web.config قرار داد، مثل html که برای قرار دادن کدهای C#‎ از تگ به خصوصی استفاده میشه.
> ...


اگه همه مسیرو رو از ریشه سایت اینجوری بدی حل می شه
"/UserFiles"
بدون "~"

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> اگه همه مسیرو رو از ریشه سایت اینجوری بدی حل می شه
> "/UserFiles"
> بدون "~"


بله درسته...

 خوب بنده هم همینو عرض کردم!!!

ولی راه حل منطقی نیست.

----------


## sama01

> اگه همه مسیرو رو از ریشه سایت اینجوری بدی حل می شه
> "/UserFiles"
> بدون "~"


من این کار رو می‌کنم. ولی دیگه در root دنبال این فولدر نمی‌گرده. بلکه در داخل بکی از فولدرهای fckeditor دنبال این فولدر می‌گرده. ولی وقتی عکس را انتخاب می‌کنم، آدرس رو از root می‌ده. نمی‌دونم چرا هر جا رو که می‌خوام درست کنم، یه جای دیگش به مشکل بر می‌خوره.




> این فایل
> FredCK.FCKeditorV2.sln
> مجددا براتdll می ساره تو شاخه bin


من فایل dll شما رو به طور دستی کپی کردم. نتیجه نگرفتم. این فایل رو هم اجرا کردم. ولی فقط در یک صفحه‌ای در vs باز می‌شه. همین.
یک سوال: از کل فولدر FCKeditor.Net_2.2 فقط به فایل dll نیاز داریم دیگه؟ یعنی فقط باید این فایل dll رو در bin کپی کنیم دیگه؟

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> من این کار رو می‌کنم. ولی دیگه در root دنبال این فولدر نمی‌گرده. بلکه در داخل بکی از فولدرهای fckeditor دنبال این فولدر می‌گرده. ولی وقتی عکس را انتخاب می‌کنم، آدرس رو از root می‌ده. نمی‌دونم چرا هر جا رو که می‌خوام درست کنم، یه جای دیگش به مشکل بر می‌خوره.


ببین دوست من باید آدرستو اینجوری توی web.config قرار بدی:


"/projectname/UserFiles/"




> یک سوال: از کل فولدر FCKeditor.Net_2.2 فقط به فایل dll نیاز داریم دیگه؟ یعنی فقط باید این فایل dll رو در bin کپی کنیم دیگه؟


بلی.

----------


## sama01

دیگه دارم از دست این FCKEditor دیوونه می‌شم. :خیلی عصبانی:  
نمی‌شه. :افسرده: 

خواهشا یکی از دوستانی که از این FCKEditor استفاده می‌کنند و هیچ مشکلی ندارند، مراحل کار رو از اول توضیح بدن.
لااقل 10 دفعه مستندات (Documentation) رو زیر و رو کردم. ولی به نتیجه نمی‌رسم.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> خوب باتوجه به فرمایش جناب راد باید از ResolveUrl استفاده شه ...
> 
> مشکل من اینجاست که نمیدونم میشه یه جوری با استفاده از یه راهی این تابع رو توی web.config قرار داد، مثل html که برای قرار دادن کدهای C#‎ از تگ به خصوصی استفاده میشه.


اگه کسی برای این مورد راه حلی داشته باشه حله...

----------


## Arian_61

> بله درسته...
> 
> خوب بنده هم همینو عرض کردم!!!
> 
> ولی راه حل منطقی نیست.


اگه می خوای تو یه پوشه دلخواه عکسات ذخیره بشه
Web.config  
<appSettings>
<add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/fckeditor/"/>
<add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/Filename/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL"value="1" />
</appSettings>

----------


## cactuskhan

چطور میشه config اون رو بصورت داینامیک داشته باشیم ؟؟
یعنی من میخوام تو صفحات مختلف نمایش های مختلفی داشته باشم مثلا میخوام تو یه صفحه امکان ارسال تصویر باشه ولی توی صفحه دیگه نباشه !؟؟ ظاهر یه property داره واسه اینکار ولی من نتونستم باهاش کار کنم !

CustomConfigurationsPath

----------


## ClaimAlireza

دوستان سلام....

می خواستم ببینم تا به حال کسی توی قسمت edit یه gridview (به صورت itemtemplate) تونسته به جای textBox یه FCKeditor قرار بده.....

من بعد از اینکه اطلاعات رو ویرایش می کنم بعد میخام اونارو ثبت کنم اطلاعات قبلی پاک میشه و دیگه چیزی نشون نمیده.

----------


## merlin_vista

دوستان من میخواهم در یک Text Box متنی بنویسد کابر و بعد با ادیتور ویرایش بدم و بعد در بانک ذخیره شود و بعد در یک صفجه دیگر نمایش داده شود !! میشه بگید باید چگونه ادیتور را به تکس باکس متصل کنم و برای ذخیره در بانک باید نوع فیلد چه چیزی باشد !!‌

----------


## sama01

با استفاده از خصوصیت value میتوان به متن htmlداخل FCKEditor دسترسی پیدا کرد.
برای ذخیره در db هم کاملا مشابه ذخیره‌ی متن داخل یک textBox  است و هیچ ویژگی خاصی ندارد. فقط باید به جای خصوصیت text، خصوصیت value را bind کنید.

----------


## cactuskhan

کسی از config کردن اون بصورت داینامیک اطلاعی نداره ؟

----------


## sama01

یادآوری:
یکی از موضوعاتی که سهم به سزایی از پست‌های این تاپیک را به خود اختصاص داده است، بحث browse کردن سرور و افزودن عکس روی سرور در داخل متن هست.
مجددا خواهش می‌کنم دوستانی که هیچ مشکلی با FCKEditor ندارند، کمک بیشتری کنند. اگر مقدوره مراحل نصب را از ابتدا تا انتها ذکر کنند.

ممنون.

----------


## cactuskhan

> یادآوری:
> یکی از موضوعاتی که سهم به سزایی از پست‌های این تاپیک را به خود اختصاص داده است، بحث browse کردن سرور و افزودن عکس روی سرور در داخل متن هست.
> مجددا خواهش می‌کنم دوستانی که هیچ مشکلی با FCKEditor ندارند، کمک بیشتری کنند. اگر مقدوره مراحل نصب را از ابتدا تا انتها ذکر کنند.
> 
> ممنون.


browse کردن تنها نکته ای که داره اینکه یا باید خودت یه فولدری بسازی به اسم uploadFiles و دسترسی کامل رو به یوزر asp.net بدی یا اینکه کل فولدر پروژه باید دسترسی اون FULLACCESS  باشه تا بهت گیر نده و خودش بسازه !  همین

در مورد config داینامیک اون اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره بگه !

----------


## cactuskhan

جناب راد اگر مرحمت کنند و سری به این تاپیک بزنند و 2 یا 3 تا سوال رو پاسخ بدن فکر کنم مشکل خیلی از دوستان حل بشه ! 
ظاهر این ادیتور طرف دار های زیادی داره !

----------


## peymannaji

سلام .
من این ادیتور رو با هر بدبختی بود نصب کردم ... حالا وقتی تو قسمت فلش یا عکس میرم وقتی گزینه Brows Server رو میزنم با ارور زیر مواجه میشم در ضمن وقتی میخوام آپلود انجام بدم اصلا نمیدونم کجا فایلها رو میریزه  من چه کاری رو انجام ندادم . دوستان رهنمایی بفرمائید ....

----------


## sama01

> browse کردن تنها نکته ای که داره اینکه یا باید خودت یه فولدری بسازی به اسم uploadFiles و دسترسی کامل رو به یوزر asp.net بدی یا اینکه کل فولدر پروژه باید دسترسی اون FULLACCESS باشه تا بهت گیر نده و خودش بسازه ! همین


من از VS2005 استفاده می‌کنم که طبیعتا نیازی به تعیین سطح دسترسی نداره.
در ضمن مشکل در آدرس‌دهی است.



> سلام .
> من این ادیتور رو با هر بدبختی بود نصب کردم ... حالا وقتی تو قسمت فلش یا عکس میرم وقتی گزینه Brows Server رو میزنم با ارور زیر مواجه میشم در ضمن وقتی میخوام آپلود انجام بدم اصلا نمیدونم کجا فایلها رو میریزه من چه کاری رو انجام ندادم . دوستان رهنمایی بفرمائید ....


عکس شما خیلی بی کیفیته. ولی چون من با چنین مشکلی مواجه شدم، می‌دونم مشکل چیه.
این مشکل، مربوط به استفاده از asp به جای aspx هست. طبق پیشنهاد خود fckeditor ، باید در جایی از فایل fckconfig.js تکنولوژی پیش فرض رو به aspx تغییر بدید. ولی من با انجام این کار هم مشکم حل نشد. مجبور شدم بسته مربوط به asp.net را هم دانلود کنم. مشکل تا حدودی حل شد. ولی حالا مشکل آدرس دهی دارم که در این چندین پست آخر هم مشکلات حول این موضوع می‌چرخه.

----------


## ebrahimhoze

آقا من مبتدی هستم و حرفای شما را خوب نمیفهمم
لطفا در این تاپیک که من اشکالاتمو در مورد fckeditor مطرح کردم بهم کمک کنید ممنون میشم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=79458

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> آقا من مبتدی هستم و حرفای شما را خوب نمیفهمم
> لطفا در این تاپیک که من اشکالاتمو در مورد fckeditor مطرح کردم بهم کمک کنید ممنون میشم


دوست عزیز در این مورد شما اگر تمام پست های این تاپیکو بخونین مشکلتون تا حدی حل میشه....

تازه غیر از این باز هم در تاپیک های دیگه ای در مورد این editor و دیگر editor هم بحث شده.

در مورد editor یه سرچی بکن.

بعد اگه به مشکل خوردی (که حتما تازه میرسی به مشکلات ما) بگو...

موفق باشی....

----------


## ebrahimhoze

من مشکلم اکثر مشکلام حل شد
ملی یه مشکل دیگه دارم این که وقتی میخوام توی یه فیلد از بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره کنم پیغام میده فیلد من هم از نوع nvarchar(max) معرفی شده
لطفا کمکم کنید :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## ebrahimhoze

من همون طوری که گفته شد dll رو تو شاخه bin کپی کردم 
ولی موقع لود دادن dll توی صفحه choseitem وجود نداره و باید روی دکمه browser کلیک کنم و اونو از داخل هارد خودم لود بدم مثلا "c:\fck.dll" میخواستم بدونم بعد از آپلود مشکلی در لود دادن dll پیدا میکنه یا نه

----------


## ebrahimhoze

این دست("ValidateRequest= "false)و رو توی page_load کپی کردم error  میده
اصلا این دستور برای چیه

----------


## ali643

برای حل مشکل نمایش تصاویر می توانید از DLL فوق استفاده کنید.
Asp.Net 2

100% تست شده.

تنظیمات Web.Config


<appSettings>
		<add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/FCKeditor/" />
		<add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/Image" />
		<add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1" />
	</appSettings>



منبع http://www.fckeditor.net/forums/view...php?f=5&t=6908

----------


## merlin_vista

من میخواهم کاربر بتونه با  FCK بتونه یه متن را بنویسه و در بانک من ذخیره بشه و بعد در صفحه اصلی سایت آن را بخونم و نمایش بدم !! ولی این مشکلات برای من پیش آمده است  :افسرده: 

1- چگونه Tex Box را به ادیتور متصل کنم 
2 - چگونه به کاربر اجازه بدم که در Tex box عکس بیاره با FCK 
3 - چه چیزی از FCK را در بانک ذخیره کنم 
4 - فیلد در بانک از چه نوعی باشه !
5 - در چه چیزی اطلاعات خونده شده از بانک را بریزم و چگونه ! آیا در لیبل ویا تکسباکس و .. .
6 - چگونه آخرین سطر از ئیتابیس را بخونم که همیشه در صفحه اصلی برای نمایش آخرین مطلب باشه !! :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## sama01

بخش قابل توجهی از سوالات شما اصلا ربطی به این ادیتور نداره و مربوط به خود asp.net می‌شه. مثل اتصال محتوای یک کنترل به پایگاه داده یا نمایش آخرین پست موجود در پایگاه داده.
بخش دیگری از سوالتتان هم قبلا پاسخ داده شده است.
در مورد عکس‌ها هم در اینجا به اندازه‌ی کافی بحث شده. بعضا در برخی موارد مشکل حل دشه و در برخی دیگر همچنان در حال رفع مشکل هستیم.

لطفا ابتدا جستجو کنید و بعد سوال.
ممنون.

----------


## sama01

> برای حل مشکل نمایش تصاویر می توانید از DLL فوق استفاده کنید.
> Asp.Net 2
> 100% تست شده.
> تنظیمات Web.Config
> 
> <appSettings>
>         <add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/FCKeditor/" />
>         <add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/Image" />
>         <add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1" />
> ...


 
تایید میشه. خیلی خیلی ....... ممنون. :تشویق: 
فقط به آدرس کلید دوم که مربوط به UserFilePath میشه توجه کنید. ‍~ نداره.

باز هم ممنونم. پیر شی. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ebrahimhoze

وقتی یه متن رو توی fckeditor مینویسم و کلید enter رو میزنم میره خط بعدی ولی با فاصله زیاد
مثلا مثل این متن
سلام

خوش امدید

چیکار کنم که خطها با زدن کلید enter جفت هم باشه

----------


## sama01

به طوریش فرض، با فشردن کلید اینتر، تگ <p> در متن html نوشته می‌شه که به دلیل فاصله‌ییش فرض میان پاراگراف‌ها، مشکل شما پیش می‌آید.
یک راه، زدن کلیدهای Shift+Enter است که < br > می‌اندازد.
روش دیگر، تنظیم خود fckEditor با استفاده از خصوصیت UseBROnCarriageReturn است. به این ترتیب:

<FCKeditorV2:FCKeditor ID="Editor1" runat="server" UseBROnCarriageReturn="true" />

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> برای حل مشکل نمایش تصاویر می توانید از DLL فوق استفاده کنید.
> Asp.Net 2
> 
> 100% تست شده.
> 
> تنظیمات Web.Config
> 
> کد:
> <appSettings>		<add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/FCKeditor/" />		<add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/Image" />		<add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1" />	</appSettings>
> منبع http://www.fckeditor.net/forums/view...php?f=5&t=6908


خدا خیرت بده....




> دوستان سلام....
> 
> می خواستم ببینم تا به حال کسی توی قسمت edit یه gridview (به صورت itemtemplate) تونسته به جای textBox یه FCKeditor قرار بده.....
> 
> من بعد از اینکه اطلاعات رو ویرایش می کنم بعد میخام اونارو ثبت کنم اطلاعات قبلی پاک میشه و دیگه چیزی نشون نمیده.


دوستان این مشکل من هم حل شد. راه حلش این بود که از Bind به جای Eval استفاده کردم!!!

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> من مشکلم اکثر مشکلام حل شد
> ملی یه مشکل دیگه دارم این که وقتی میخوام توی یه فیلد از بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره کنم پیغام میده فیلد من هم از نوع nvarchar(max) معرفی شده
> لطفا کمکم کنید


error که میگیری احتمالا به خاطر تنظیم نکردن ValidateRequest هستش.





> این دست("ValidateRequest= "false)و رو توی page_load کپی کردم error میده
> اصلا این دستور برای چیه


توی pageload چرا!!!

باید بزاری تو خط اول کد html صفحه aspx مثل زیر :


<%@PageLanguage="C#‎"ValidateRequest="false"AutoEventWireup="true"%>





> میخواستم بدونم بعد از آپلود مشکلی در لود دادن dll پیدا میکنه یا نه


خیر.

موفق باشی...

----------


## cactuskhan

یعنی کسی تا به حال نیاز پیدا نکرده که این کنترل رو به صورت داینامیک Config کنه ؟

----------


## peymannaji

سلام
من در اینترنت فی الباب طریقت نصب FCKeditor خیلی سرچ کردم . اکثر ما هم در نصب مشکل داریم . چرا که ممکن هست یک مرحله از نصب انجام نشه و آنچه که انتظار داریم در این دیتور رخ نده و به مشکلاتی برخورد کنیم که حل آن کار مشکلی است... به هر حال من بهترین منبعی که پیدا کردم که کاملا" همه چیز رو توضیح داده لینک های زیر هست  که 80 درصد مطالبی که در این تاپیک مطرح شده در این لینکهای زیر دیده شده  :

طریقه نصب FCKeditor  در  asp.net 2.0  & asp.net 1.0 :
http://wiki.fckeditor.net/Developer%...ration/ASP.Net

طریقه configure کردن Tool Bar در FCKeditor :
http://wiki.fckeditor.net/Developer%...ration/Toolbar

سایت اصلی :
http://wiki.fckeditor.net

در ضمن دوست عزیز Arian_61  در پست 9 ترجمه فارسی رو گذاشته که کامل هست ولی پیشنهاد میکنم هر دو رو مطالعه بفرمائید ... 




ما هم که همچنان با مشکل زیر رو برو هستیم :

وقتی آیتم تصویر رو انتخاب میکنم و brows server رو میزنم مثل عکس زیر میشه در ضمن فایل هم آپلود نمیشه .

http://www.30panel.com/out.php?i=2015_Untitled1.gif

----------


## merlin_vista

آقا من ادیتور را نصب کردم و نیاز های من را بر طرف کرده است !!! ولی برای اینکه من Value ادیتور را در بانک ذخیره کنم این پیغام را به من میده ، که من هم عکس آن را گرفتم و در این پست ضمیمه کردم به گونه ای که شما راحت تر این کمک را به من برسانید !!!
باید اضافه کنم که من از VS2005 و SQL Server 2000 برای انجام این کار استفاده میکنم و برای اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی نیز از روش WIZARD کمک گرفتم و برای ذخیره اطلاعات این گونه عمل کردن در دکمه "ذخیره " :
    protected void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        dspost.postRow ky = this.dspost1.post.NewpostRow();
        ky.body = this.FCKeditor3.Value.ToString();
        this.dspost1.post.AddpostRow(ky);
        this.sqlDataAdapter1.Update(this.dspost1);
    }
    protected override void OnInit(EventArgs e)
    {
        InitializeComponent();
        base.OnInit(e);
    }
 و فیلد را در SQL از نوع Ntext در نظر گرفتم !! لازم به ذکر است که من این دوخط را در WEBconfih اضافه نکردم ، چون وقتی اضافه میکردم از پروژه خطا میگرفت !!  :عصبانی:

----------


## ClaimAlireza

error که میگیری به خاطر تنظیم نکردن ValidateRequest هستش.

تو خط اول کد html صفحه aspx مثل زیر :


<%@PageLanguage="C#‎"ValidateRequest="false"AutoEventWireup="true"%>


من دقیقا همین مطلب  رو تو پست 53 گفتم!!!!

موفق باشی...

----------


## Arian_61

خواهش می کنم یه بار از اول پست و بخونید اگر جوابتون نبود بعد بپرسید هر سوال رو 3-4 بار جواب دادن

----------


## merlin_vista

چشم ببخشید !!

----------


## merlin_vista

میبخشید ولی اینا که تو صفحه ASPX گذاشتم این خطا را داد :
Error    1    There can be only one 'page' directive.    C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\asannet\FCK.aspx    2    


این ارور هم هست !:



> Error    1    Validation (ASP.Net): Attribute 'PageLanguage' is not a valid attribute of element 'Page'.    C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\asannet\FCK.aspx    2    4    http://localhost/asannet/

----------


## ClaimAlireza

شما فقط باید این property رو set کنید.

ValidateRequest="false"

بعید می دونم این مشکلات فقط برای اون باشه.





> لازم به ذکر است که من این دوخط را در WEBconfih اضافه نکردم ، چون وقتی اضافه میکردم از پروژه خطا میگرفت !!


راستی منظورتون چیه؟
کدوم دو خط رو.

----------


## merlin_vista

منظور من از آن دو خط اینه !! 
    <appSettings>
      <add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/FCKeditor/" />
      <add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/Image" />
      <add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1" />
    </appSettings>
در ضمن من در WEB.config هیچ کدی برای ادیتور ننوشتم !! میشه کامل توضیح دهید که برای ذخیره کدها در بانک من باید چیکار کنم و چگونه ValidateRequest="false" را ست کنم ، اگه ممکنه دقیقاً توضیح بدهید !! ای خدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## merlin_vista

کد من اینه برای صفحه ای که FCKEDITOR را فراخانی کردم !! میشه بگید کجاش مشکل دارم !!

<%@ Page Language="C#‎" MasterPageFile="~/MasterPage.master" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeFile="FCK.aspx.cs" Inherits="FCK" Title="Untitled Page" %>
<%@ Register TagPrefix="FCKeditorV2" Namespace="FredCK.FCKeditorV2" Assembly="FredCK.FCKeditorV2"%>
<asp:Content ID="Content1" ContentPlaceHolderID="ContentPlaceHolder1" Runat="Server">
  <FCKeditorV2:FCKeditor id="FCKeditor3" BasePath="~/FCKeditor/"  runat="server" Height="400px" Width="99%"/>
    <br />
    <asp:Button ID="Button1" runat="server" OnClick="Button1_Click" Text="ذخیره" />
    <asp:Label ID="Label1" runat="server" Text="Label"></asp:Label>
</asp:Content>

در این کد من کجا باید ValidateRequest="false" را ست کنم !!!!

----------


## peymannaji

دوست عزیز اون 2 خطی که منظور شما هست مال اینه که اگه 100 جا از ادیتور استفاده میکنید نیایید تو هر جایی که نیاز هست آدرس Base  و userfiles رو set‌ کنید . `در نتیجه یک بار مینویسیو و  چند جا بخونید ... در واقع این 2 خط در وب کانفیگ قرار میگیره که اگه یک زمانی شما مجبور به تغییر آدرس شدید یک جا تغییر بدی و نیای تو هرجایی که ادیتور داری آدرس Base  و userfiles رو set  کنی ...

در مورد پست بعدیتم  ( شماره 63 )  .   خط اول کدتو نگاه کن ... حالا مثل زیر بنویس البته فقط ValidateRequest="false" رو قرار بده واین کارو در هر صفحه که ادیتور داری باید انجام بدی 



<%@ Page Language="C#‎" AutoEventWireup="false" ValidateRequest="false" CodeFile="Default.aspx.vb" Inherits="_Default" %>




دوستان عزیز برای اینکه این تاپیک مفید تر واقع بشه و همه بتونیم راحت به سوالاتمون برسیم تاپیک رو از اول بخونیم  اگه واقعا" به نتیجه نرسیدیم سوالمون رو مطرح کنیم ... 

از عزیزان اساتید هم لطفا" ما رو راهنمایی کنن در ارتباط با مشکلم در پست 55 ( در انتهای پست )

----------


## merlin_vista

ممنون از راهنمایی شما !! مشکل حل شد با کمک دوستان !

----------


## Arian_61

سلام 
کسی رو سرور با این fckeditor کار کرده 
من مشکل آپلود عکس دارم

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> سلام 
> کسی رو سرور با این fckeditor کار کرده 
> من مشکل آپلود عکس دارم


بله. من مشکلی ندارم.

چه مشکلی دارین.

----------


## Arian_61

> بله. من مشکلی ندارم.
> 
> چه مشکلی دارین.


ظاهرا هیچی 
آپلود عکسم در Local درسته ولی در سرور نه ارور می ده نه عکسی آپلود می شه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ClaimAlireza

ببین این خط رو تو web.config به شکل زیر تغییر بده ببین جواب میده.


<add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/domainname.com/UserFiles/ />

----------


## irdelta

سلام
من  ادیتورم رو راه انداختم و اطلاعات رو در بانک sql ذخیره کردم (به صورت تگ های مختلف)
حالا می خوام تو گرید عین اون چیزی رو که توی ادیتور تایپ کردم و تبدیل به کد شد رو نشون بده
نمی خوام کدهای html ذخیره شده رو نشون بده

----------


## Nightbat

> سلام
> من  ادیتورم رو راه انداختم و اطلاعات رو در بانک sql ذخیره کردم (به صورت تگ های مختلف)
> حالا می خوام تو گرید عین اون چیزی رو که توی ادیتور تایپ کردم و تبدیل به کد شد رو نشون بده
> نمی خوام کدهای html ذخیره شده رو نشون بده


اطلاعات رو تو تگ literal لود کن

----------


## sama01

من از label‌ استفاده می‌کنم و اصلا مشکلی ندارم. تقریبا از همه جور تگ HTML هم استفاده کردم. مثل عکس، جدول و غیره. اگر می‌شه کد یا خود صفحه‌ای که مشکل دارد را در اینجا بگذارید تا بررسی شود.

----------


## irdelta

تشکر از دوستان 
مشکلم حل شد

----------


## programmable

من همه تنظیمات را طبق فرمایش دوستان وتوصیه های wiki انجام دادم و *_FileBrowserLanguage* and *_Quick**Upload**Language*  رو هم به aspx تنظیم کردم ولی وقتی از ادیتور تو سایتم تو وب استفاده میکنم وقتی دکمه اضافه کردن تصویر رو میزنم و "فهرست نمایی سرور رو میزنم  یه پیغامی میده:

The server didnt send back a proper xml request
xml request error :404 not found

 هیچ فایلی هم آپلود نمیشه رو سرور!   :گریه:

----------


## pivanda

سلام
من این ادیتور رو تو سرور آپلود کردم که ازش استفاده کنم ولی تو صفحه لود نمی شه!!!در صورتی که تو iis جواب می ده وقتی مسیر رو عوض میکنم!کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟تنظیمات خاصی میخواد؟

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> من همه تنظیمات را طبق فرمایش دوستان وتوصیه های wiki انجام دادم و *_FileBrowserLanguage* and *_Quick**Upload**Language* رو هم به aspx تنظیم کردم ولی وقتی از ادیتور تو سایتم تو وب استفاده میکنم وقتی دکمه اضافه کردن تصویر رو میزنم و "فهرست نمایی سرور رو میزنم یه پیغامی میده:


تنظیمات مربوط به editor که توی web.config قرار دادی بزار....




> سلام
> من این ادیتور رو تو سرور آپلود کردم که ازش استفاده کنم ولی تو صفحه لود نمی شه!!!در صورتی که تو iis جواب می ده وقتی مسیر رو عوض میکنم!کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟تنظیمات خاصی میخواد؟


شما هم همینطور.

----------


## programmable

<appSettings>
<addkey="FCKeditor:BasePath"value="~/FCKeditor/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath"value="/UserFiles/Image" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL"value="1" />
</appSettings>

----------


## hamed_bostan

من که هیچ جور نتونستم آدرس عکس رو وش درست کنم . حتی از همه روشای دوستانم استفاده کردم باز عکسو نشون نمیده

----------


## sama01

DLL مربوطه را هم عوض کردید؟

----------


## hamed_bostan

اره نمی دونم چرا . دقیقا همه اون کارایی که گفته شده بود رو انجام دادم اما نشد

----------


## hamed_bostan

برنامه من روی لوکال درست کار میکنه اما روی هاست موقع browseforimage  و اپلود عکس خطا میده: internal error

روش دوستمون هم که گفته بودم نام دمین رو قبلش اضافه کنم استفاده کردم اما فرقی نکرد

----------


## cactuskhan

من error نبود دسترسی به فولدر uploadFilesرو میگیرم( internal server error 500 ) فولدری که میخوایم فایل ها تو اون کپی بشه!
اگه پروژه توی localhost باشه ما تمام دسترسی ها ی لازم رو به فولدر میدیم و مشکل حله !
مشکل من اینجاست که پروژه توی localhost نیست ! یعنی توسط خود asp.net رندر میشه

http://localhost:1688/myProject/

این دسترسی های لازم رو کجا باید بدم !!؟؟ اصلا فولدر uploadFiles رو کجا میسازه ؟؟
اینم web.config من !

<add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="../FCKeditor/" />
   <add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/uploadFiles/"/>
   <add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1" />

----------


## hamed_bostan

دوستان من ادرس فیزیکی هاستم اینطوریه:

c:\domains\MyDomainName.com\wwwroot\UserFiles\imag  e\


وقتی fck  بالا میاد و میزنم درج تصویر مشکلی نداره اما وقتی روی فهرست نمایی سرور کلیک میکنم  این error  رو میده:

xml requested: internal server error(500)

توی وب دات کانفیگم هم این رو نوشتم:



 <appSettings>
    <add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/FCKeditor/" />
    <add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/Image" />
    <add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1" />
  </appSettings>





permition کامل هم روی فولدرم برقراره و ضمنا رو لوکال هم جواب میده اما رو هاست نه . چیکار کنم؟؟؟
خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## ClaimAlireza

دوستان عزیز programmable ، cactuskhan و Hamed دقیقا کد زیر رو توی web.config خود قرار بدین جواب رو اعلام کنین(این کد برای من روی هاست جواب میده)


<appSettings>
<addkey="FCKeditor:BasePath"value="~/FCKeditor/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath"value="/UserFiles/" />
</appSettings>


جناب programmable ، ی /image رو بر دارین.




> وقتی fck بالا میاد و میزنم درج تصویر مشکلی نداره اما وقتی روی فهرست نمایی سرور کلیک میکنم این error رو میده:


شما مطمئنی تو فایل fckconfig.js پسوند asp رو به aspx تبدیل کردی...




> اصلا فولدر uploadFiles رو کجا میسازه ؟؟


با این آدرس دهی شما، توی root.

----------


## cactuskhan

پروژه من توی localhost نیست ها !!!
پست من رو دقیق خودندی ؟؟؟
این error یعنی دسترسی لازم برای ساختن فولدر مورد نظر وجود نداره 
xml requested: internal server error(500)
راهنمایی کنید !!

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> پروژه من توی localhost نیست ها !!!
> پست من رو دقیق خودندی ؟؟؟


بله. ولی مثل اینکه شما پست منو دقیق نخوندی!!!




> دوستان عزیز programmable ، cactuskhan و Hamed دقیقا کد زیر رو توی web.config خود قرار بدین جواب رو اعلام کنین*(این کد برای من روی هاست جواب میده)*


شما اون web.config رو امتحان کن شاید جواب گرفتی.

----------


## cactuskhan

نه دیگه نشد !!!
روی هاست که من مشکلی ندارم ! من روی لوکال مشکل دارم !
وقتی پروژه روی هاست جواب میده یعنی چی ؟؟؟ یعنی  اینکه روی localhost داره اجرا میشه !!

پروژه من توسط ASP.NET Development Server کامپایل میشه نه IIS !

----------


## ClaimAlireza

آقا ما که کاملا گیج شدیم :گیج:  :کف کرده!: 

دو تا جمله خودتو، توی دوتا پست مختلف بین:




> مشکل من اینجاست که پروژه* توی localhost نیست*





> روی هاست که من مشکلی ندارم ! من روی *لوکال مشکل دارم* !


 :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## cactuskhan

> آقا ما که کاملا گیج شدیم
> 
> دو تا جمله خودتو، توی دوتا پست مختلف بین:



شما فرق بین هاست و لوکال هاست رو نمیدونی ؟؟  :افسرده: 
منظور از لوکال هاست یعنی رو سیستم خودمون که معمولا به این آدرس است 

c:\Inetpub\wwwroot

حالا وقتی میخوای یه پروژه توی .net بسازی همون اول میتونی تعیین کنید که روی localhost اجرا بشه یا روی سرور خود دات نت ! که بهتر سرور دات نت رو انتخاب کنی (یه سری مزایا داره که اگه خواستی واست میگم)
مشکل من اینجاست که پروژه من توی فولدر پیش فرض دات نت که توی my document هست ساخته 
My Documents\Visual Studio 2005\WebSites\mywebsite

توی این حالت چیکار باید کرد ؟؟ 
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید !!

----------


## hamed_bostan

شما مطمئنی تو فایل fckconfig.js پسوند asp رو به aspx تبدیل کردی...

اره عزیز تبدیل کردم

قیقا کد زیر رو توی web.config خود قرار بدین جواب رو اعلام کنی

فرقی نکرد
برنامه من روی لوکال جواب میده اما روی هاست خیر . دوشت عزیز میشه یه برنامه ات رو که روی هاست جواب میده بذاری اینجا تا اگه نشد از اون استفاده کنیم؟؟؟
خدا خیرت بده

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> شما فرق بین هاست و لوکال هاست رو نمیدونی ؟؟


نه دیگه نشد. اومدیو نسازی.

اینا رو که گفتی جفتش اجرای پروژه در حالت local دیگه.

یعنی همون localHost.
منظور از هاست معمولا هاست اصلیه نه این virtual IIS.


بگذریم. کلا هدف بنده کمک به شما بوده . کل کل بیخودی اونم سر هیچی فایده ای نداره.




> توی این حالت چیکار باید کرد ؟؟


اینو امتحان کن:


<appSettings>
<addkey="FCKeditor:BasePath"value="~/FCKeditor/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath"value="~/yyyy/UserFiles" />
</appSettings>


به جای yyyy نام پروژتو بزار.

مثلا پروژه ای که ایجاد کردی اسمش editor بوده باید به جای yyyy بزاری editor.

موفق باشی....

----------


## cactuskhan

کل کل چیه آقا !؟؟؟
ما میخوایم مشکل حل شه ! 
حل نشد !
میشه خودتون یه با اون روشی که من گفتم یه پروژه new کنید بعد ببینید که میشه یا نه ؟؟

----------


## hamed_bostan

دوست عزیز ممنو میشیم اگه یه پروژه که شما روی هاست اجراش کردی و مشکلی نداره زو کامل واسه مون بذاری تا بفهمی» مشکل از کجاست یا حداقل از همون استفاده کنیم

----------


## hamed_bostan

سلام
من برنامه ام رو روی دو تا هاست مختلف تست کردم
یکی از کنترل پنل plesk استفاده می کنه و شاخه هاش httpdocs و ... هستن . برنامه روی این هاست درست کار میکنه
یکی کنترل پنل helm < شاخه هاش wwwroot هستن ولی برنامه روی این error مربوط به internal server error(500)  رو میده
کسی میدونه چه گلی باید به سرم بگیرم؟

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> یکی از کنترل پنل plesk استفاده می کنه و شاخه هاش httpdocs و ... هستن . برنامه روی این هاست درست کار میکنه
> یکی کنترل پنل helm < شاخه هاش wwwroot هستن ولی برنامه روی این error مربوط به internal server error(500) رو میده
> کسی میدونه چه گلی باید به سرم بگیرم؟


فکر نمیکنم ربطی به کنترل پنل داشته باشه....
اگرم که جواب مثبت باشه کنترل پنلی که این editor رو روش کار کردم از کنترل پنل helm بهره میبره.




> دوست عزیز ممنو میشیم اگه یه پروژه که شما روی هاست اجراش کردی و مشکلی نداره زو کامل واسه مون بذاری تا بفهمی» مشکل از کجاست یا حداقل از همون استفاده کنیم


دوست عزیز باور کن من هم از dll و فایلهایی که توی پست 23 تاپیک زیر گذاشته بودن استفاده کردم. + تغییر asp به aspx.

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ghlight=editor

البته از dll ای که توی دایرکتوری release باید استفاده کنیدها....

----------


## hamed_bostan

چی بگم والا . ما که جواب نگرفتیم اخرش .

----------


## cactuskhan

این آدرسی که فولدر ذخیره فایلها رو نشان میده (FCKeditor:UserFilesPath)رو میشه توی کد به کنترل دارد !!؟؟
من نمیخوام این آدرس رو توی WebConfig بدم ! چون میخوام این آدرس داینامیک باشه !؟

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> چی بگم والا . ما که جواب نگرفتیم اخرش .


با این حال یه بار دیگه واسه شما آپلودش می کنم. :قلب: 
انشاالله که کارت راه بیفته.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

کسی میدونه چجوری باید فایلهایی رو که از طریق این editor آپلود میشه، پاک کرد...

----------


## cactuskhan

> چی بگم والا . ما که جواب نگرفتیم اخرش .



ببین رفیق کلید حل مشکل شما در دست admin سایتتونه !
اول باید اون فولدر خاصی که میخوای فایل ها توی اون ذخیره بشه رو خودت دستی بسازی بعد 
باید به اون زنگ بزنی و بگی به فولدری که ساختی Full Access بده !
بصورت default هیچ کدوم از فولدرهای سایت fullAcess نیستند به دلایل Security !

همین !  :چشمک:

----------


## hamed_bostan

> کلید حل مشکل شما در دست admin سایتتونه !


اولا که بابت اپلود دستت درد نکنه
دوما من همین کار رو کردم و full access  هم دادم اما خوب روی یه هاست کار میکنه روی یکی نه 
چه یوزر هایی جز IUSER  باید به فولدر سترسی کامل داشته باشن؟؟؟

----------


## cactuskhan

IWAM و ASP.NET 
اگه به Admin هاست بگی واسه این فولدر Full Access میخوام خودشون میدونند چیکار باید بکنند !

----------


## hamed_bostan

گفتم به جون خودم :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## ClaimAlireza

کسی میدونه چجوری باید فایلهایی رو که از طریق این editor آپلود میشه، پاک کرد...

----------


## programmable

جناب ClaimAlireza از توضیحاتتون ممنون ، من اون فایل editor که آپلود کردید رو گرفتم و تغییراتی که تو webconfig مدنظر شما بود رو لحاظ کردم . اما هنگام استفاده از ادیتور وقتی میخوام فهرست نمایی سرور رو ببینم با این خطا که در تصویر زمینه لحاظ کردم روبرو میشم ، علت چیه؟ (پروژه رو با سرور مجازی VS.NET 2005 اجرا میکنم.)

----------


## ClaimAlireza

خواهش میکنم.
 وظیفه بود.

1- آیا فقط از تمام فایلهایی که بنده آپلود کردم استفاده میکنید ویا بخشی از اون رو ؟

2- آیا web.config شما به این شکل می باشد؟


<appSettings>
<addkey="FCKeditor:BasePath"value="~/FCKeditor/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath"value="/editor/UserFiles" />
</appSettings>
 

البته به جای editor باید مثلا بزارین website16.

موفق باشید....

----------


## programmable

ممنونم درست شد با توضیحات آخرتون .   :لبخند: 
فقط سوالاتی برام مطرحه :
1. من الان رو وب سرور مجازی ویژوال استودیو  جواب گرفتم ( با تغییراتی که شما فرمودید و استفاده از تمامی فایل هایی که شما به عنوان "editor" آپلود کردید.) حالا اگه بخوام سایت رو ببرم رو هاست چه تغییراتی باید در config و ... بدم؟

2. آیا همه به پوشه ی UserFiles دسترسی دارند؟ چطور میشه کاری کرد که مثلا یکی نیاد هر چی تو  این پوشه هست رو دانلود کنه!؟

3. با این روش میشه از ادیتور در پوشه هایی که کاربران عادی دسترسی ندارند استفاده کرد؟ ( authoriztion )

باز هم ممنون

----------


## mehdi_RM

با سلام

سوال1:
من در بعضی از صفحاتم از ادیتور fck استفاده کردم
بعضی وقتا که دارم با صفحات کار می کنم یه مرتبه این پیغام خطا برام میاد 
که تصویرشو ضمیمه کردم . لازم به ذکر این اتفاق زمانی هم که با صفحات دیگه ای
که در اونها از fck استفاده نکردم هم میاد
این خطا دلیلش چی هست؟
اینم عکس خطا@
http://irapic.com/uploads/1195381011.jpg

سوال2 : 
من وقتی برای fck ادیتور یک کنترل  requiredFieldValidator  می زارم  
بار اول که کلید ارسال رو می زنم عمل نمی کنه ؟ ولی بار دوم عمل میکنه!!
یعنی برعکس کنترل های دیگه بار دوم عمل می کنه و بعضی وقت ها هم که 
fck  مقداری نداره ولی پیغام خالی بودنش نمی آد چرا؟؟؟؟!!


سوال 3:
برای اینکه با زدن کلید اینتر یک پاراگراف درست نشه باید پیکار کنم؟
من یه خصوصیت در تگ fck  که در این سایت گفته شده بود اضافه کردم ولی
کار نکرد ؟ راه دیگه ای وجود نداره؟

سوال 4:
من در چند تا صفحه از fck استفاده کردم و در هر صفحه هم عکس درون Fck قرار می گیره
می خواستم عکس های مربوط به هر صفحه داخل یه پوشه جداگانه ذخیره بشند!
و می خوام مسیر پوشه رو بتونم برای هر صفحه یه پوشه جدا بزارم 
آیا این کار می شه ؟ چطوری؟

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## computereng

سلام دوستان من اینقدر ناشی ام که اصلا نمی دونستمfckeditorچی هست از طریق یکی از دوستام فهمیدم چیه حالا میخوام باdreamweaver یه سایت طراحی کنم اصلا نمی دونم این فایل dll رو چه جوری تو toolboxاضافه کنم چه برسه به بقیه ش خواهش می کنم هر کی بلده یه ندایی به ما بده ممنون میشم

----------


## Ali1400

*با تشکر از همه دوستان برای مطالب مفیدشان در این تاپیک*

برای استفاده صحیح از ابزار *فهرست نقطه ای* و یا *فهرست شماره دار*(در خط فارسی -راست به چپ) چه کار باید کرد در ضمن من راست چین هم کردم (با ابزار خود ادیتور) ولی فهرست شماره دار مورد استفاده ام را به صورت زیر نشان می دهد
*خط اول .1*
*خط دوم .2*
*خط سوم .3*
در صورتی که باید اینجوری باشد
*1. خط اول*
*2. خط دوم*
*3. خط سوم*
لطفا در صورت امکان راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ClaimAlireza

1 - آیا dir صفحه اصلی rtl هست ؟
2 - این قسمت رو توی fckconfig.js داخل فولدر fckeditor چک کنید :


FCKConfig.DefaultLanguage = 'fa' ;
FCKConfig.ContentLangDirection = 'rtl' ;


موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi_RM

سلام 
یه مشکل جدید
من وقتی این کد رو داخل وب کانفیگ می زارم

<add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/"/>


می ره داخل سرور جائی که فایل هام هست یه پوشه بنام www.Domain.com می سازه
و پوشه userfiles  و image رو داخل پوشه www.domain.com  می سازه 
مشکلی در آپلود فایل ها نیست و فایل ها رو در مسیر www.domain.com/userfiles/image
می زاره 
ولی وقتی که روی فایل کلیک می کنی
url عکس و اشتباه می زاره و پوشه www.domain.com  رو توی مسیر عکس نمیاره 
یعنی باید این طوری باشه

http://www.domain.com/www.domain.com/UserFiles/pic.jpg


که این طوری می زاره:


http://www.domain.com/UserFiles/pic.jpg



میشه بگید ایراد از کجاست یا این مشکل چطوری رفع میشه؟

راستی اگر هم اولش بدین صورت بنویسم


<add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="~/UserFiles/"/>


برای ~ هم یه پوشه می سازه!!!

----------


## ClaimAlireza

ببین شما میگی فایلات رو در مسیر زیر آپلود میکنه.




> مشکلی در آپلود فایل ها نیست و فایل ها رو در مسیر www.domain.com/userfiles/image


خوب بالطبع مسیر عکس برای دانلود هم باید اینجوری باشه:

http://www.domain.com/UserFiles/pic.jpg

و نباید به شکل زیر باشه :

http://www.domain.com/www.domain.com/UserFiles/pic.jpg

----------


## mehdi_RM

یه مشکل جدید 

وقتی که دارم متنی رو با fck در بانک ذخیره می کنم این پیغام رو میده علتش چی هست
من نوع فیلد رو NVarchar(MAX گذاشتم .
این رو هم بگم اگه متن پیغام کم باشه میره ولی اگه 10 15 خط بشه این پیغام خطا میاد!!


Server Error in '/' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

String or binary data would be truncated.
The statement has been terminated. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: String or binary data would be truncated.
The statement has been terminated.

Source Error: 


Line 125:
Line 126:
Line 127:        mycommand.ExecuteNonQuery();
Line 128:        myconnection.Close();
Line 129:
 

Source File: c:\webspace\mihanhost\shahrdari\shahrdarialiabadka  tool.com\www\App_Code\C_Monaghese.cs    Line: 127 

Stack Trace:

----------


## ClaimAlireza

مسلما Editor بسته به اصلاحاتی که شما توش انجام میدی تولید کد html میکنه و شما باید علاوه بر متن خودتون این رو هم در نظر بگیرین.

اگر متن شما معمولا طولانی هستش،100% این فیلد رو باید از نوع ntext در نظر بگیرید. 

موفق باشید...

----------


## Ali1400

با تشکر از دوستمون ClaimAlireza 
مشکل راست به چپ حل شد

----------


## my_blithe

اگه بخواهیم با استفاده از FormView مقدار FCKeditor رو توی یک دیتابیس اکسس بریزیم باید دیتاسورس رو چطور پیکره بندی کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehrdad201

سلام

دوستان من هم یه مشکل با این دارم

وقتی میخوام یه عکس توی ادیتور اضافه کنم ، روی دکمه ایمیج کلیک می کنم. اما وقتی که صفحه مربوط به ایمیج بروزر باز میشه یه همچین پیغامی رو به صورت آلرت میده

this connector is disabled. please check the editor/filemanager/connectors/aspx/config.aspx file

در صورتیکه توی این فولدر یه فایل config.ascx هست... و نمیدونم باید با این فایل چیکار کنم؟

لطفا یکی به من بگه چیکار باید بکنم !

----------


## mehrdad201

ترو خدا یکی به ما کمک کنه

این داره به فایل config.aspx گیر میده در حالیکه اصلا توی شاخه aspx ما فایل config.ascx رو داریم...

ار دوستانی که دارن از این ادیتور در محیط دات نت استفاده می کنند خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید...........

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در فایل config.ascx در فولدر filemanager\connectors\aspx در تابع CheckAuthentication در خط انتهایی چنین چیزی داره:
return false;

در خط فوق false رو به true تبدیل کن.

----------


## mehrdad201

ممنون جناب کرامتی

مشکل حل شد.... باید سیستم رو فقط واسه کاربرای مجاز فعال کنم.

----------


## Ali1400

اگر شما می خواهید که برای هر صفحه یا برای هر کاربر یک پوشه در مسیری خاص داشته باشید تا فایلها آنجا آپلود شوند بنویسید در رویداد *Page_Init* صفحه اتان کد زیر را

اگر از سیشن می خواهید استفاده کنید تا برای هر کاربر یک مسیر داشته باشید

Session("FCKeditor:UserFilesPath") = "~/userFiles/" & username & "/"

که در اینجا username می تواند بصورت یک متغیر یا سیشن باشد و به پوشه مورد نظر اشاره کند البته به جای userFiles هم می توانید هر مسیری را ذکر کنید
یادتان نرود که قبلا پوشه ها را بسازید

و اگر یک مسیرتان تعدد زیادی ندارد 

Application("FCKeditor:UserFilesPath") = "~/userFiles/"

به جای userFiles هم می توانید هر مسیری را ذکر کنید

----------


## javad3151

جل الخالق!!!!!
من نسخه جدید(2.5.1) را گرفتم و نصب کردم روی localhost  و  local interanet کاملا درست کار میکنه و هیچ مشکلی نداره ولی وقتی روی اینترنت نصبش میکنم همه چیز درسته فقط تصویر آیکن هاش لود نمیشه!!
دوستان کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟؟

----------


## a_true_2004

سلام
من از کنترل پنل Helm برای سایتم استفاده میکنم.
تا چند ماه پیش سایت مثل آدم داشت کار میکرد و این ادیتور رو هم با هزار مکافات راه انداختم و کاملا کار میکرد.
تا اینکه سرور خراب شد و اطلاعات ما هم پرید.
حالا که میخوام ادیتور رو دوباره تنظیم کنم یادم رفته چجوری برای یک فولدر در Helm پریمیشن رو تعریف میکردم.
اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## hamedgh

با عرض معذرت از تمامی دوستان 
من سایتی درست کردم که از همین fckeditor استفاده می کند و در لوکال خوب کار می کنه
ولی وقتی اپ کردم دیگر کار نمی کند حتی پیغام خطای هم نمی دهد
لطفا بزرگان کمک کنند
http://hamedonline.qsh.es/Default.aspx
د رقسمت تالار گتفگوی ان برای ارسال پست از همین ادیتور استفاده کردم ولی متاسفانه
کار نمی کند

----------


## hamedgh

باتشکر از تمامی دوستانی کمک کردن  (فقط خودم بودم) :لبخند گشاده!: 

مشکل  حل شد  :لبخند:

----------


## a_true_2004

> سلام
> من از کنترل پنل Helm برای سایتم استفاده میکنم.
> تا چند ماه پیش سایت مثل آدم داشت کار میکرد و این ادیتور رو هم با هزار مکافات راه انداختم و کاملا کار میکرد.
> تا اینکه سرور خراب شد و اطلاعات ما هم پرید.
> حالا که میخوام ادیتور رو دوباره تنظیم کنم یادم رفته چجوری برای یک فولدر در Helm پریمیشن رو تعریف میکردم.
> اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه.


کسی نیست جواب بده ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_true_2004

سلام
من میخوام از CKFinder به جای Filemanager خود Fckeditor استفاده کنم.
همه کارهای لازم هم انجام دادم.
اما زمان اجرا (Local) یک پیغام خطا وسط پنجره CKFinder نمایش داده میشه
The file browser is disabled for security reasons. Please contact your system administrator and check the CKFinder configuration file.
بعد از اینکه کلی تو فایلهاش گشتم متوجه شدم که منشاء این خطا همون Error 500 XML هست.
حتی یکبار fck رو به حالت قبل برگردوندم و Filemanager رو فعال کردم اما باز همون Error 500 رو میده.
من از ویندوز Vista و IIS7 استفاده می کنم و همه Primission های لازم رو هم تنظیم کردم اما تغییری حاصل نشد.
دوستان اگه قبلا با این error برخورد داشتند و مشکل رو حل کردند کمک کنند.

----------


## mehdi_RM

اين مشكل از كجاست ؟

Server Error in '/Paygah_Site' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Could not load file or assembly 'FredCK.FCKeditorV2' or one of its dependencies. Access is denied. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'FredCK.FCKeditorV2' or one of its dependencies. Access is denied.

Source Error:

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام.

برای ارسال اطلاعات موجود در ادیتور به بانک باید چه کدی رو بنویسم و در کجا

----------


## peymannaji

با متد value 

FCKeditor1.Value

یک مثال ساده :



        Dim constr As New SqlConnection("Data Source=.;Initial Catalog=Test;Integrated Security=True")
        Dim cmd As New SqlCommand("insert into content (content) values (@Content)", constr)
        cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@Content", FCKeditor1.Value)
        constr.Open()
        cmd.ExecuteNonQuery()
        constr.Close()

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام

دوست عزیز من که هر کاری کردم نتونستم به بانک وصل کنم اگه یه راه دیگه یا یه توضیح در مورد کدی که  بالا نوشتی بذاری ممنون میشم 

با تشکر

----------


## peymannaji

کجای کد بالا رو مشکل دارید ... کد کاملا درسته ...
احتمالا کانکشن رو خوب تنظیم نکزدید . مشکلتون رو واضح تر بگید ...

----------


## arashkhamseh

سلام
من از این ادیتور استفاده میکنم ، توی سیستم خودم مشکلی نداره اما روی سرور که میره هیچ فایلی رو آپلود نمی کنه که هیچ server browsing هم انجام نمی ده ، خواهش میکنم هر کی میتونه جواب من رو سریع بده. ممنون

----------


## arashkhamseh

> امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شد باشه. این مشکل معمولا زمانی پیش میاد که کنترل این ادیتور، نمی‌تواند فایل‌های مربوطه را پیدا کند که با آدرس دهی مناسب، حل می‌شود.
> 
> من یک مشکل دیگر با این ادیتور دارم. آن هم مربوط به ارتباط آن با فایل‌های سرور است. مثل عکس و غیره.
> در ابتدا، وقتی مثلا روی دکمه‌ی browse server در قسمت مثلا درج عکس کلیک می‌کردم، ارور می‌داد. بعد مجموعه‌ی fckfinder را دانلود کردم و فایل dll آن را نصب کردم. همه چیز خوب کار می‌کنه. هم فایل آپلود می‌شه و هم در شاخه‌ی تعریف شده، می‌توان نام فایل‌ها را مشاهده کرد. ولی وقتی آن را به صفحه اضافه می کنم، آدرس عکس را اشتباه وارد می‌کند.
> امیدوارم صورت مساله روش نشده باشه.
> اگر کسی می‌دونه مشکل کجاست ممنون می‌شم راهنمایی کنه.


 

سلام خواهش می کنم جواب سوال من رو بده

ببین من این ادیتور رو روی پروژم دارم داخل کامپیوترم همه چیزش هم درست کار می کنه اما هر کاری میکنم وقتی آپلودش کردم دیگه روی هاست اصلا نه عکس آپلود می کنه نه فلش.
a.khamse@gmail.com اگر می تونی برای ایمیل کن. واقعا ممنونم

----------


## Ehsan Valinouri

دوستان میشه بفرمائید آیا در Image Browser امکان محدود کردن سایز عکس برای عکس هایی که لینک داده میشوند وجود دارد؟ یعنی به طور مثال من نمیخوام سایز عکس های لینک داده شده از 480*640 بیشتر باشه حتی اگه کاربر سایز اون رو 600*800 بزنه.

----------


## hobab-theme

دوستان من از اول تا آخر این تاپیک رو خوندم
خوب چرا شما از یه نسخه راحتتر استفاده نمیکنید؟
من یه نسخه خیلی راحت و جالب رو اینجا گذاشتم . بدون dll و ... 
راحت راحت
فقط تنها مشکلی که من با این داشتم وقتی توی پروژه ای که با مستر پیج طراحی شده استفاده کردم قبل از لود یه ارور میده که با کلیک بر روی ok میشه ادامه داد
امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد
------ در ضمن من اینو از سیستم Nuke برداشتم و تا حدودی TooTip هاشو فارسی کردم ( تقریباً همش )

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام دوستان
خواستم یه سوال بپرسم تا هم تاپیک بالا بیاد و هم جواب بگیرم
می خواستم بدونم واسه کمتر شدن حجم این Fckeditor جون پر دردسر :لبخند گشاده!:  چه پوشه هایی رو میتونم حذف تا به برنامه صدمه ای وارد نشه؟
ممنون

----------


## yekta64

سلام دوستان 
من نمی تونم فایل dll ادیتور fckeditor  رو پیدا کنم میشه به من کمک کنید واقعا بهش نیاز دارم

----------


## hasiby

> سلام دوستان 
> من نمی تونم فایل dll ادیتور fckeditor رو پیدا کنم میشه به من کمک کنید واقعا بهش نیاز دارم


اینو دانلود کن، بعد که extract کردی از این مسیر فایل dll رو به پروژه اضافه کنFCKeditor.Net_2.6.3\bin\Release\2.0
امیدوارم کارت راه بیفته :لبخند: 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/fcke...3.zip/download

----------


## yekta64

سلام 
دوستان من fckeditor رو نصب کردم 
حالا می یادم متن که توی این ادیتور می نویسم توی پایگاه داده ذخیره می کنم مشکل اینه که وقتی من یه تغییراتی مثل فونت یا شکل های خندانک رو بهش اضافه می کنم بعد داده رو از جدول می خونم و می خوام توی یه textbox نشون بدم این تغییرات به صورت کد html توی textbox نشون داده میشه چکار کنم که متن با تغییرات داده شده و ذخیره شده به شکل اصلی نه با html توی textbox نشون داده بشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jingiliboyz

من چطوری میتونم پرمیشن رو بهش بدم

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> من چطوری میتونم پرمیشن رو بهش بدم


آفرين .حالا رسيدي به حرف من  :چشمک: 

در صورتي كه از ويندوز xp استفاده ميكنيد  از مسير
Tools menu => Folder Option = >View = > uncheck Use simple file sharing 
روي فلدر مورد نظر راست كليك كرده و از تب  Sharing مجوز هاي لازم رو بديد . 

در صورتي كه ميخواهيد در هاست اينكار رو بكنيد با توجه به نوع كنترل پنل بايد پرميشن Write and Read رو بديد .

موفق باشيد

----------


## jingiliboyz

منظور از مجوز یا پرمیشن این hiden کردن یا read-only بود ؟ 
اگه اینطوره چه فرقی دو دات نت داره مگه دات نت نمیتونه فولدر رو تشخیص بده ؟

----------


## fa_karoon

سلام دوستان درمورد  ارسال تصویر از طریق FCKEditor سوال داشتم می خواستم بدونم اگه کاربر بخواد تصویری رو از روی سیستم خودش بفرسته آیا راهی در همین ادیتور وجود داره که اون رو آپلود کنه یا باید اول عکس رو با فایل آپلود، آپلود کنیم بعد آدرسش رو در قسمت ارسال عکس  وارد کنیم 
می شه لطفا در مورد ارسال تصویر از روی سیستم کاربر به سایت از طریق این ادیتور کلا توضیح بدید؟
(من می خوام وقتی کاربر تصویر رو  ارسال کرد  آدرسش همراه متن در پایگاهم ذخیره بشه)
 من مطالب قبلی رو خوندم اما چون درک درستی از ذخیره تصویر ندارم (آیا اینکه با دکمه Save خودش باید کار کرد یا یه دکمه خودمون بذاریم ) نمی تونم بفهمم دوستان منظورشون چی هست؟

----------


## jingiliboyz

با سلام 
درخواستی دارم از مدیران سایت در مورد fckeditor همه ما با این مسئله مشکل داریم fckeditor در دات نت نصب می کنم ولی برای آپلود عکس مشکل جدی تراز این حرفهایت که بریم فایل راهنما از گوشه کنار این فروم برداریم و بخونیم من خودم تاحالا شاید 5 یا 6 مطلب برای نصب و ارسال عکس در مورد ادیتور خوندم ولی به جایی نرسیدم بدتر گیج ترهم شدم نمیخوام مثال بزنم که در این جا جاش نیست یکی از آقایان یک fckeditor که عکس رو آپلود میکنه مو تست شده کار هم میکنه بزاره اینجا ما ببینیم چه تنظیماتی در کجا ها انجام داده تا ادیتور خوددمون رو هم همون جوری تنظیم کنیم و برای همیشه قال این قضیه کنده شه من نمیدونم چرا همه برای ما لینک میزارن که برید از این طرف و آن طرف  فایل راهنمای نصب fckeditor بخونید خب یکی یه درست شده و تست شده اون رو بزاره ببینیم

----------


## fa_karoon

> من چطوری میتونم پرمیشن رو بهش بدم


 


می شه درباره permision توضیح بدید که چی هست و به چه درد می خوره و کجا ازش استفاده می کنند؟پیشاپیش مرسی

----------


## jingiliboyz

> می شه درباره permision توضیح بدید که چی هست و به چه درد می خوره و کجا ازش استفاده می کنند؟پیشاپیش مرسی


 دورود بر شما دوست عزیز من خودم هم تازه اسم permision رو شنیدم گویا دوستان برای اینکه مجوز های لازم رو به کاربران برای دسترسی به فولدرها یا استفاده خودشون به اون فولدرها بدن از از اصطلاح permision استفاده می کنند یعنی اینکه اگه بخوایم یک فولدر قابلیت write, read اینجور چیزها داشته باشه باید permision  یا مجوز دسترسی اون رو تغییر داد من همین قدر میدونم

----------


## Milad Mohseny

> این تاپیک رو زیرو رو کردم چیزی راجبه کانفیگ بندی این ادیتور دستم نیومد که به چه صورت یک سری از ابزار ها را حذف کنیم؟!


تو پوشه fckeditor يه فايل fckconfig.js هست بازش كن و FCKConfig.ToolbarSets["Default رو پيدا كن و به صورت دلخواهت يكي ديگه از روش درست كن مثلاً من اينو درست كردم:
FCKConfig.ToolbarSets["MyCustom"] = [
	['SelectAll', 'Cut', 'Copy', 'Paste', 'PasteText', 'PasteWord'],
	['Redo', 'Undo', '-', 'Find', 'Print'], ['RemoveFormat', 'NewPage'],
	['Image', 'Table', 'Rule', 'Smiley', 'SpecialChar', 'PageBreak'],
	'/',
	['Bold', 'Italic', 'Underline', 'StrikeThrough', '-', 'Superscript', 'Subscript'],
	['UnorderedList', 'OrderedList', '-', 'Indent', 'Outdent', 'Blockquote'],
	['JustifyRight', 'JustifyCenter', 'JustifyLeft', 'JustifyFull'],
	['Link', 'Unlink', 'Anchor','FitWindow', 'ShowBlocks'],
	'/',
	['TextColor', 'BGColor','FontName', 'FontSize','Style', 'FontFormat'],
];
و موقع ايجاد شي fckeditor:
                                                <FCKeditorV2:FCKeditor ID="BodyEditor" runat="server" EnableViewState="False" Height="350px"
                                                    ToolbarSet="MyCustom" Width="99%" Value='<%# Eval("Body") %>'>
                                                </FCKeditorV2:FCKeditor>

----------


## Peyman.Gh

یک سوال دیگه زمانی که روی سرور از این ادیتور استفاده میکنم همچنین خطایی میده :

*Parser Error Message:* Could not load file or assembly  'FredCK.FCKeditorV2' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file  specified.

----------


## Milad Mohseny

> یک سوال دیگه زمانی که روی سرور از این ادیتور استفاده میکنم همچنین خطایی میده :
> 
> Parser Error Message: Could not load file or assembly 'FredCK.FCKeditorV2' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.


چك كن ببين FredCK.FCKeditorV2.dll توي پوشه bin وجود داره؟

----------


## Peyman.Gh

خطای جدید  :قهقهه: 

*This is a marker file generated by the precompilation tool, and should not be  deleted!*

----------


## Milad Mohseny

> خطای جدید
> 
> This is a marker file generated by the precompilation tool, and should not be deleted


اگه میتونی رو کلاینت یه پروژه کوچک با یه page درست کن و fckeditor رو راه بنداز و بعد publish کن و سپس dll هارو چک کن و حتماً پوشه fckeditor رو چک کن تو root باشه و سپس آپلودش کن.

----------


## mahdi87_gh

دوستان من توی یک پروژه از ckeditor استفاده کرده بودم و مشکلی نداشتم اما توی پروژه جدیدم عین همون روش قبلی استفاده می کنم ولی تکسباکسی که به ادیتور بایند کردم در موقع postback مثلا وقتی روی دکمه ثبت کلیک میکنم، مقدار خالی نشون میده.
بعد از اجرا شدن صفحه IE این خطا رو نشون میده
exception was thrown and not caught

----------


## mahdi87_gh

از نسخه dll استفاده کردم مشکلم حل شد
پست هایی که در مورد آپلود عکس بود رو خوندم، من فعلا سایت رو آپلود نکردم،وفتی که دکه قرار دادن عکس رو میزنم یه تب داره برای ارسال عکس بروی سرور،وقتی ارسال به سرور رو می زنم،هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته!!من همه اون کارهای گفته شده در پستهای قبلی رو انجام دادم(پوشه userfile و add key و ...) آیا وقتی که سایت رو آپلود کنم این مشکل برطرف میشه؟

----------


## battak

سلام، من تازه شروع به برنامه نویسی کردم. کمک میخواستم و اینکه من fckeditor رو داملود کردم و هر کاری کردم اصلا کار نمیکنه، و اینکه منظور دوستان ار روت سایت چی هست؟
خیلی ممنون میشم کمک کنید...

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> سلام، من تازه شروع به برنامه نویسی کردم. کمک میخواستم و اینکه من fckeditor رو داملود کردم و هر کاری کردم اصلا کار نمیکنه، و اینکه منظور دوستان ار روت سایت چی هست؟
> خیلی ممنون میشم کمک کنید...


اینجا رو ببینید ممکنه کمکتون کنه 

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=12

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
چرا برای ادیتور کسی از ASPxHtml ادیتور که از مجموعه ToolBox های Dev express هست استفاده نمیکنه؟
اینجا همه از FreeTextBox یا همین fckeditor صحبت میکنن در صورتی که این دوتا باگهای زیادی دارن ولی Dev جدیدا به همراه خود دی وی دی ویژوال استودیو نصب میشه و امکانات خیلی زیادی داره که ادیتور تنها یکیشه
محصولات Dev رو و از جمله همین ادیتور رو از این لینک میتونین ببینین
http://www.devexpress.com/Products/N...P/HTML_Editor/

----------


## battak

ممنون، سوال دیگه:
 طبق دستورالعمل پیش رفتم وقتی ران میکنم، یک مالتی تکست باکس برام میاره که اصلا جعبه ایزار نداره!!

----------


## panahifar

اگه ممکنه یک مثال کلی از این کنترل بزنید ؟
اطلاعات رو تو پایگاه داده ذخیره کنه بعد نمایش بده.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> اگه ممکنه یک مثال کلی از این کنترل بزنید ؟
> اطلاعات رو تو پایگاه داده ذخیره کنه بعد نمایش بده.


https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=12

----------


## battak

سلام، مشکل من حل شد، و واقعا از بچه های گل این فروم ممنونم.
من Web.config فایلی رو که توش paste میکردم رو پاک کردم و اینکه دوباره روت سایت رو اصلاح کردم یعنی ~ را به آدرسش اضافه کردم. امیدوارم مشکل بقیه بچه هام حل شه. این فایل رو هم که آقا پیمان گذاشتن خیلی به درد میخوره.
باز هم از همتون ممنونم.

----------


## panahifar

ممنونم از لطف شما . موفق باشین

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

ميشه لينكشو واسه دانلود بزارين نسخه اي كه من دانلود كردم dll نداشت به همين خاطر نتونستم نصب كنم

----------


## Milad Mohseny

> ميشه لينكشو واسه دانلود بزارين نسخه اي كه من دانلود كردم dll نداشت به همين خاطر نتونستم نصب كنم


http://ckeditor.com/download

----------


## mghafoori

من این 17 صفحه رو دوبار خوندم ... و موبه مو تمامی نکاتی که گفته شده رو انجام دادم . 
ادیتورم کار می کنه حتی قسمتی که آدرس عکس رو از اینترنت میگیرم هم کار میکنه ، فقط قسمت آپلود عکس به صورت لوکال کار نمی کنه ، یعنی زمانی که می خوام از سیستم خودم عکس آپلود کنم !

برای اینکه بدونید دقیقا چه کارهایی انجام دادم :
- هر دوتا فایل مربوط به ادیتور رو دانلود کردم و  قسمتهای مربوط به bin و Refrence و Choose Item رو هم انجام دادم (خلاصه گفتم دیگه )
- فولدر fckeditor رو در روت وبسایتم کپی کردم .
- توی webconfig هم این سه خط رو اضافه کردم :
<addkey="FCKeditor:BasePath"value="~/FCKeditor/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath"value="~/UserFiles/" />
<addkey="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL"value="1" />- ضمن اینکه فولدر UserFiles رو خودم توی روت وبسایت ایجاد کردم و در قسمت security به همه user ها fullpermission دادم 
- توی سورس صفحه ای که ادیتور رو گذاشتم هم این خاصیت رو اضافه کردم :ValidateRequest="false"
- از طرفی در فایل config.aspx هم که در مسیر fckeditor>editor>filemanager>connectors>aspx قرار داره تغییرات زیر رو اعمال کردم 
             1.مقداری که تابع  CheckAuthentication() بر می گردونه رو تبدیل به true کردم 
             2.UserFilesPath = "~/UserFiles/"; 
 - و در فایل fckconfig.js هم اون دو موردی که باید php تبدیل به aspx میشد رو انجام دادم .

اینها تمام کارهایی بود که انجام دادم . حالا مشکلم اینه که وقتی روی گزینه افزودن تصویر کلیک می کنم و می رم به tab سوم که "انتقال به سرور" نام داره وقتی عکس رو browse می کنم و کلید "به سرور بفرست" رو می زنم صفحه به حالت انتظار می ره انگار که می خواد عکس رو آپلود کنه ولی هیچ کاری انجام نمی ده و تا صبح همینطوری می مونه .

من دیگه واقعا گیج شدم ، چند روزه دارم باهاش ور می رم .تمام تاپیکهای fckeditor رو هم خوندم و سعی کردم تمام راهها رو هم امتحان کنم اما جواب نگرفتم . مثل اینکه یکی گفته بود که فولدرهای fckeditor و userfiles باید در مسیر wwwroot قرار بگیره و یا کارهای دیگه . 

کسی می تونه کمک کنه ؟

----------


## fmka2f

> *روش اضافه کردن و استفاده از FCKeditor در پروژه های دات نت*
> 
> 
> *۱.اول باید مجموعه پکیج کدهای جاوااسکریپت این ادیتور رو از این لینک دریافت کنید و اون رو در فولدر پروژتون در یک فولدر به نامFCKeditor کپی کنید.*
> 
> *http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...ckage_id=75845*
> 
> *۲.بعدش مجموعه دات نت و dll این ادیتور رو از این لینک بگیرید**http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=75348&package_id=137125*
> 
> ...


من این ادیتور رو به همین روش نصب میکنم اما صفحه اجرا نمیشه و خطایی که میده اینه:

Error 1 Could not load type 'FredCK.FCKeditorV2.FileBrowser.Config'. E:\visual stdio\fck\FCKeditor\editor\filemanager\connectors\  aspx\config.ascx 1 
 میشه کمک کنید این مشکل رو حل کنم؟

----------

